# Storytime



## searinus (24. Oktober 2009)

Als ich heute einfach mal aus Spaß einer netten Gruppe aus Unbekannten eine RP-Gescihte erzählte fingen sie förmlich an zu bewundern...
Ich schrieb mindestens 30min. lang und sie waren begeistert!

Nun wollte ich hier mal eine Geschichte schreiben und wissen ob sie für dne Eimer ist oder noch verbesserungswürdig etc.
Ich bin mir leidern ciht sicher ob es das rcihtige Forum ist, aber ich denke mal WoW Forum trifft es dann schon am ehesten...

Die Geschichte handelt von einem Zwergen mit Namen Schaumbart McMennis, der einem herrumspazierenden Mesnchen, der einen Kürbishelm trägt, vorerst für einen Troll hält. Nachdem dann aber herrauskam, dass der Mensch kein Troll ist erzählt der gute, alte McMennis ihm eine Geschichte und sagt ihm warum er ihn für einen Troll hielt!
(Wem sie nicht gefällt darf sich ruhig äußern, trotzdem soll hier bitte nicht sinnlos geflamt werden)

Namen der Personen und einige Gebiete sind frei erfunden und sind nicht in WoW anzutreffen...


*Ein Zwerg kennt keinen Schmerz
Es war Winterzeit in Dun'Morogh und meine Familie brauchte Fleisch, um zu überleben. Wir waren ein kleiner Zwergentrupp, der sich aufmachte Wölfe und Hasen zu jagen. Jeder Zwerg musste für seine eigene Familie sorgen...und da ein McMennis gerne etwas mehr Fleisch isst musste ich deutlich mehr im vergleich zu den anderen Zwergen jagen. Wir waren auf dem Berg Balth'Orogon zur Jagd, wundere dich nicht wenn du ihn nicht kennen solltest, da ein Berg nicht unter 200 anderen auffällt...
Jedenfalls waren wir zur Jagd dorthin und schossen hier ein paar Wölfe und dort ein paar Hasen.
Doch wir erkannten, dass es auf dem Berg nur sehr wenige Wölfe und Hasen gab...
Es war vielleicht insgesamt ein dutzend Hasen und zwei Wölfe, aber für einen Winter der Familie McMennis war das ganze nicht genug, vorallem da wir uns zu 7 die Beute teilten!
Also beschloss ich zum Wohle meines Weib's und meiner Gören alleine weiter zu jagen. Viel Erfolg hatte ich jedoch leider nicht, da die anderen Zwerge den letzten Rest der Wildtierpopulation auf dem Berg bereits abgeknallt hatten...
Ich versank in Hoffnungslosigkeit...was würde mein Weiß bloß sagen, wenn ich ohne Fleishc nach Hause käme? Sie würde mich einen Kopf kürzer machne und wir würden den Winter nicht überleben...
Während ich in den Berghängen des Balth'Orogon wie ein Häufchen Elend rumheulte wusste ich ja gar nicht wie mir geschah!
Ich wurde scheinbar schon seit Stunden von Trollen beobachtet!
Jaaaa! Du hast richtig gehört, Mensch! Trolle! Genauer gesagt Eistrolle...
Nun, da ich nicht wusste, dass ich beobachtet wurde und auch jedes Gebrüll eines Orces mein Geheul nicht übertönen konnte war es für die Trolle wohl viel zu leicht mich zu überwältigen...
Nach ein paar Sekunden saß ich in einem Netz aus einem mir nicht bekannten Material!
Ich versuchte mich, nachdme ich im Netz saß, gegen die Trolle zu wehren und meine Schläge setzten ihnen wohl auch ordentlich zu, aber es waren einfach zu viele...
Sie schleppten mich mit in ihr Dorf, welches am Gipfel des Berges hinter Felsen und Geröll lag, und setzten mich in eine kleine Höhle. Obowohl ich mich zuvor zur Wehr setzte war ich mir dennoch nciht im klaren wo ich war! Ich hatte eigentlich kaum mitgekriggt, dass ich dort war! Ich kauerte in dieser Höhle umher...tagelang so schien es mir...Ich dachte an meine Familie und an meine Kumpels, ich dachte an ein schönes saftiges Wolfssteak, welches ich mir in den Rachen schub...und während ich so in meinen Gedanken schwebte und mir vorstellte was mein Weib wohl mit mir machen würde zog mich schon längst ein Trol hinter sich her! Er zog mich zu einer Feuerstelle, wo er mir einen leichten Tritt in die Magengrube verpasste, und ein Troll sprach zu mir. Er sagte Sachen, die ich nicht verstand, aber es hörte sich so an als wolle er, dass ich geopfert werde! Er zückte einen langen, scharfen Dolch und wollte ihn mir geradewegs in den Rücken rammen, als ich den Geruch von Pökelfleisch vernahm! Ein Freudengefühl ging in mir auf, als ich den Geruch einatmete...
Da kam ich wieder zu mir und sah wie der Troll gerade zustechen wollte, als ich mit meiner linken Hand seinen Arm ergriff und fesst zupackte! Der Trolle erschreckte und zog sofor seine Hand zurück...Der Troll, der mich gezogen hatte, trat nun mit voller Wucht in meine Magengrube, um mich wieder in Trance zu versetzen, aber davon wurde ich nur wütend! Ich stand hastig auf und verpasste dem Troll einen heftigen Kinnhaken! Der Troll kippte zur Seite hin weg und der andere Trol griff mich von hinten an! Ich wich aus und stellte ihm mit einem leichten Grinsen auf den gefrorenen Backen  ein Bein! Der Troll fiel zu Boden und faselte nur etwas vor sich hin, als ich seinen Dolch ergraf und ihm in die Schulter rammte! Ich fasste vollkommen neuen Mut, druch den Geruch des Fleisches und folgte meiner zwergischen Nase! Ich rannte vollkommen unvorsichtig durch das Lager der Trolle und dann sah ich es! Das Fleisch! Unmengen waren es, die sich dort befanden zum großen Teil noch ungenutzt und tiefgekühlt! Zwei Trollinnen standen vor einem Lagerfeuer, als ich brüllend auf das Fleisch zustürmte! Ich merkte aber leider in meiner Freude nicht, dass mich bereits eine handvoll Trolle gefolgt waren! Sie sahen zudem auch nicht sehr freundlich gesinnt aus und waren wohl auf Rache für ihren halbtoten Schamanen aus, dem ich den Dolch in die Schulter gerammt hatte...
Ich versuchte nach einer Waffe zu greifen, da mir meine Axt genommen wurde...Leider fand sich nichts in meiner Umgebung! Also musste ich die geballte Kraft meine Fäuste einsetzen! Als der erste Troll aufm ich zukam drückte ich ihm ein Linke ins Gesicht, danach sofortig eine Rechte! Beim Zweiten war es in etwa auch so, aber als dann drei auf einmal kamen war es nciht mehr so einfach! Sie trümmerten aufm ich ein und prügelten mich windelweich! Doch zum Glück sind McMennis für ihr Temperament bekannt und ich tobte vor Wut! Ich verpasste einem der Trolle so einen Tritt, dass er nicht mehr wusste wo Oben und Unten war! Die anderen Beiden flüchteten oder holten Hilfe...
Ich packte mir natürlich sofort ein paar Fleischbrocken und rannte um mein Leben! Doch ein ganz so netter Abgang durfte es ja nicht werden! Ich blieb wie angewurzelt stehen, als mich ein Blitzschlag eines Schamanen traf! Er brabelte etwas vor sich hin und ein fieses Lächeln zog sich über sein Gesicht als ich hinfiel! Ich konnte mich kaum noch bewegen, da meine Muskeln alle zusammenzuckten, durch den Blitzschlag, da packten mcih auch schon die Gehilfen des Trolls! Sie waren riesig und stärker als die anderen Trolle und meine Schläge machten ihnen wenig aus, doch bemerkenswert war, dass sie Kürbishelme trugen! Der Schamane kam zu mir, als mich seine leute festhielten und er biss mit voller schadensfreude im Gesicht in eine Stück rohes Felsich, welches ich versuchte zu stehlen! Glaub mir, Mensch! Das war nicht schön! Die Trolle nahmen mich wieder mit ins Dorf und fesselten mich gekonnt an einen Pfahl. Ich betrachtete die vielen Zwergenleichen, die um mich herumlagen und scheinabr war ich nich das erste Opfer dieser Trolle was auch ihre Fesselkünste erklären dürfte. Der Schamane schien hier der Häuptling zu sein und demonstrierte mir seine Sammlung wertvoller Schrumpfköpfe, die man nichtmal mehr an einen blinden Gnom hätte verkaufen können! Ich brüllte laut vor mich hin als ich nach gut geschätzten 12 Stunden dann keine Lust meine hatte seine Sammlung an primitiven Artfakten zu bewundern...der Gesichtsausdruck des Trolls veränderte sich schlagartig und ein grimmiger, fieser Blick breitete sich auf seinem Gesicht aus.
Er zückte wie der andere Troll auch einen Dolch und seine Diener ballten schon ihre Fäuste! Die Trollle bekamen blutrünstige und gierige Gesichtsausdrücke und wollten Blut fließen sehen! Zwergisches Blut! Mein Blut! Nun...Mensch!
Ich hing da also an einem Pfahl bedroht von ein paar Trollen, die seltsame Rituale durchführten...
Der Schamane hielt den Dolch an meinen Hals...lächelte fies und wollte gerade zuschneiden, als ihm plötzlcih ein mysteriöser Zwerg eine knallte! Der Zwerg schein keine Probleme zu haben die Gehilfen des Schamanen zu überwältigen! Er schleuderte grelle Lichblitze auf sie und er wirkte heilige Flammen auf sie! Er befreite mich! Er gab mir ein Zeichen zu folgen und er packte sich, als wir am Ausgang des Dorfes standen, ein paar Brocken Fleisch, ebenso wie ich, bloß mit dem Unterschied, dass ich mir gleich drei geklaute Taschen von den Trollen damit füllte und mit mir nahm!
Als wir den Gipfel verließen reichte mir der Zwerg meine Axt und meine Flinte und verschwand im Nebel...Ich weiß bis heute nicht wer er war, aber er half mir in der Stunde der Not!
Es tut mir leid, wenn ich euch töten wollte, Mensch, schließlich hattet ihr eine Kopfbedekcung auf wie es auch die Gehilfen des Schamanen hatten...*



Ich hoffe diese Geschichte hat euch gefallen...es sit nich die Geschichte, die ich den Leuten bei WoW Erzählt habe, aber ich habe komplett improvisiert...


----------



## Taksoa (24. Oktober 2009)

Kritik möchte ich als Schreiber auch äußern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da fehlt ein wenig Spannung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und du benützt gewisse Wörter zu oft in den Folgenen Sätzen.

Aber  ansich ist die gut geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schreiben fordert Übung und wenn du nun anfängst mehr zu schreiben kommt des von allein =)

So long...Takki


----------



## Dini (24. Oktober 2009)

WoW Forum stimmt, aber wieso im Allgemeinen und nicht im RP Bereich?
Ich schiebe mal


----------



## priest0r (24. Oktober 2009)

der text gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
du hättest vlt noch korrekturlesen sollen. sind einige "schnelligkeitsfehler" drin. (z.B. Trol, rohes Felsich, etc.)

aber sonst ist nur zu sagen: übung macht den meister.


----------

